# Lentil and Rice Identifications/ suggestions.



## larry_stewart (Jan 4, 2016)

This past weekend I was in NYC and ate at a Mediterranean restaurant and had a simple rice dish that I liked.
The name of the dish was simply 'Rice and Lentils'.

Let me start by saying the following 2 things:
1) I know there are hundreds if not thousands of different kinds of rice and lentils
2) The restaurant advertises as serving Mediterranean cuisine, but does not go into specifically which country ( countries) or region.

On the menu they serve the following  Couscous,felafel, shakshuka, shawarma, kebabs, stuffed grape leaves, babaganush... among other things.  I just figured Id list these to help you guys see where Im coming from here.

Anyway, back to the question.
Id love to try and come as close to duplicating the rice dish ( which was extremely simple).  Its just trying to hone in on the specific or similar type of rice and lentil is where I need help.

The lentils were very small ( at least 1/2 the size Im used to using).
They were a dark greenish color, and didn't have that ( to me ) typical lentil flavor, as you would imagine you'd find in lentil soup.  They also looked more of a round spherical or oval like shape.  Not flat or flying saucer-like as the ones I'm used to using.

the rice was basmati in taste, but also, a smaller grain.  the rice was small in length , but also small in thickness too ( it wasn't short and roundish like arborio rice),  very light and flakey.


Hope I gave enough detail to get some suggestions .  Again, I'm not looking for exact, just something close.

Thanks, 

Larry


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 4, 2016)

The green lentils may be lentils de puy.  Check this link for rice types.  Cook's Thesaurus: Rice


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 4, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> The green lentils may be lentils de puy. Check this link for rice types. Cook's Thesaurus: Rice


 
I couldn't remember the name, so while I was busy googling French green lentils, Andy listed lentils du puy.  That's 2 votes.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 4, 2016)

I also think they were French lentils.  I make them all the time.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 4, 2016)

alright, french green lentils it is, Im half way there


----------



## taxlady (Jan 4, 2016)

I had a quick look at the link Andy posted. Does this sound like the rice you had?

"*kalijira rice = baby basmati rice  Notes:*        This tiny aromatic rice is grown in Bangladesh.  It cooks fast and is       especially good in rice puddings.  *Substitutes:  *basmati       rice"


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 4, 2016)

Could also be jasmine rice.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 5, 2016)

The dish you describe sounds a lot like "Mujadara," which is a common Lebanese side dish that would typically be served with some of the other menu items you listed. 

Something like this?

Lebanese Lentils, Rice and Caramelized Onions (Mujadara) Recipe : Aarti Sequeira : Food Network


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 5, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> The dish you describe sounds a lot like "Mujadara," which is a common Lebanese side dish that would typically be served with some of the other menu items you listed.
> 
> Something like this?
> 
> Lebanese Lentils, Rice and Caramelized Onions (Mujadara) Recipe : Aarti Sequeira : Food Network



I saw that too, it was kind of similar, that it had cumin in it ( didn't see any cumin seeds, could have been ground cumin).  From what I understand, just like any other recipe, there are hundreds if not thousands of variations.  So Im guessing it was a variation of this recipe.  Although, there were no onions, it was strictly rice and lentils, definitely cumin, and definitely a small, thin, fluffy basmati - like rice ( if not basmati itself).  Possibly jasmine, although it seemed more basmati-like to me. ( not that Im a rice expert )


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 6, 2016)

That menu is screaming *MIDDLE EASTERN!*, specifically Lebanese cuisine. There is a restaurant here in Oxnard, CA that advertises Mediterranean cuisine, but it's a majority of Italian dishes with a few Greek ones thrown in.

What you are describing is probably Mujaddara,  a.k.a. Lebanese lentil rice pilaf. There are an abundance of recipes on line. Just pick one, or pick more than one and mix up/combine your personal favorite ingredients.


----------



## 95Austin12 (Feb 9, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> The green lentils may be lentils de puy.  Check this link for rice types.  Cook's Thesaurus: Rice



AMAZING job!!!! Thank you for sharing here. Had found many useful information.


----------

